# soy milk??



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hi--I have probs w/ dairy products, from the ibs. though about trying soy milk as a substitute. can I use it to cook with?? also---thought about buying soy milk shake by westsoy. its vinilla flavor. then, I thought about buying flavorless metmaucil and stirring in a tsp and drinking it. I hate the thickness of metamucil, so thought the shake idea would mask things. is this okay, eventhough Im not using water??? is soy milk upsetting for ibs??? let me and this forum know!thanxart


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi Art - Soy milk, plain and vanilla, is a fabulous substitute for IBS, and works well for just about every recipe I've ever tried, from banana creme pie to New England clam chowder. You can actually try some soy milk recipes for IBS at http://www.eatingforibs.com/recipes.htm. There's a chowder, French toast, rice pudding and more all made with soy milk.For drinking vanilla is great - Westsoy is fine, as are any other brands. Try a variety and pick the one you think tastes best (they can vary a lot). Health food stores tend to have lower prices.Some folks have both IBS and a soy intolerance. For them, rice milk is a great alternative, for drinking and cooking.You could add Metamucil to soy milk. You might also try adding Benefiber to it - it's soluble fiber, but won't thicken or be gritty like Metamucil. You could also try Citrucel, which is not thick at all, or take Fibercon pills. All are great sources of soluble fiber.Best,Heather


----------

